# HF Pressure Pot



## Graybeard (Aug 1, 2019)

I've read in the past they're not the best for pressure. I've just read about an instructor using them in a classroom and going to 100 pounds of pressure. I've only gone to 60 with my used Binks. Whatca think, are the new HF pots improved?


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 1, 2019)

No... and I'm not sure how he got it that high without modifying it in ways I wouldn't. I bought one at the old shop I used to work at for spraying contact cement and it worked ok but that was all.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 1, 2019)

The spec. sheet on the product is 30-60 if I'm reading it right. https://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-gallon-pressure-paint-tank-66839.html


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 1, 2019)

You are correct 60 is the max.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 1, 2019)

My pot's rated for 125 and I've only run it up to 100 PSI once or twice. Pucker factor was pretty high there too, it being a used pot and not knowing if it was up to it. That being said... anything over about 70 psi seems to be a waste. I didn't find any noticeable difference at higher pressures, and if anything it appeared I had less flaws at reduced pressures. Extremely high pressures just didn't work as good in my experience. 


And, no way would I run a 60 PSI rated pot that high. He had to replace the pop off valve, or eliminate it altogether to get it that high, which isn't even a little cool. It's on there and set to release at that pressure for a reason.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Aug 2, 2019)

There is the theory, of course, that everything is rated for less than it can actually happen - usually quoted "for legal reasons". I think there's some truth to that, HOWEVER, when the consequence is large pieces of sharp metal flying around the shop while I'm in there I'm much more likely to believe the stated limits :)

Yes, I use a HF paint pot for pressure but it's most definitely limited to 60 PSI and I'm usually in the high 50s. Like @rocky1 I've never had an issue even at that pressure with having bubbles in the casting. Not that I've done all that much, but for what it's worth that's been my experience.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Engineering as a rule has allowable safety tolerances built in, working closely with my engineer for 14 years on the water system up in North Dakota, that's not an assumption on my part, it's a given. Problem is... You as the consumer have no idea, unless specifically stated, what those given safety tolerances are. It may be 30%, on the other hand, it may only be 10%. Either way 100 psi is way out of line on that pot. And, even at 50%, you're above what the pot should withstand in design. 

Loss of life or limb to cast a blank isn't worth determining the limits of the pot in my book.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rustburger (Aug 2, 2019)

I use a Harbor Freight pot and never go beyond 60 psi. I consistently have issues with getting a good seal too.

The first time I used the pot and having read too many horror stories about them, I was gently increasing the pressure and of course the pot was making not so subtle noises. I forgot about my compressor being behind me and the compressor kicked on and scared the crap out of me. I am sure both of my feet left the floor!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jasonb (Aug 2, 2019)

I use my HF pot at 45lbs and have not had any issues with bubbles or clarity.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 2, 2019)

Rustburger said:


> I use a Harbor Freight pot and never go beyond 60 psi. I consistently have issues with getting a good seal too.
> 
> The first time I used the pot and having read too many horror stories about them, I was gently increasing the pressure and of course the pot was making not so subtle noises. I forgot about my compressor being behind me and the compressor kicked on and scared the crap out of me. I am sure both of my feet left the floor!



You know, that was way funnier than it should have been.

Only because it brought to mind a time or two when I was in a similar situation. And when it happens it's much more amusing about 30 seconds *after *it happens than it is *when *it happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 2, 2019)

I sure agree the pot had to be modified to get it to 100 PSI. Suspect they took off the pop off valve. Accident waiting to happen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 2, 2019)

kweinert said:


> You know, that was way funnier than it should have been.
> 
> Only because it brought to mind a time or two when I was in a similar situation. And when it happens it's much more amusing about 30 seconds *after *it happens than it is *when *it happens.



There isn't anything funny about that!!! First time I ran mine up to 100 PSI, I was bent over (_10 gallon pot, it sits on the floor_), looking at the gauge, getting ready to shut the valve off, absolutely quiet in the shop, not a sound but air going in the tank, and I was at about 97 PSI when the damn compressor kicked in behind me. That wasn't even funny after the fact!!


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 3, 2019)

I feel your pain Rocky. That's why I got rid of the Ingersol Rand air compressor - too damn loud and it seemed to come on right at the wrong times. I don't think it liked me.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 3, 2019)

I have a HF pot and the few (3) times I used it at 55 pounds it did the job. That was 5-6 years ago. Now it is an eyesore on one of my work tables.


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 3, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> I have a HF pot and the few (3) times I used it at 55 pounds it did the job. That was 5-6 years ago. Now it is an eyesore on one of my work tables.


Want to part with the pot? I’m looking for one 
Wendell


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 3, 2019)

Maybe so Wendell. Don't know what I would want in a trade. Still got some of the antler I got from you at SWAT last year. I have been doing more wood carving and wood burning these days. Made a few rings with some of the antler, had to cut close to the butt of it to get big enough diameter. I will talk with you at SWAT and go from there if that is OK. I will be there Friday afternoon and off-on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 3, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Maybe so Wendell. Don't know what I would want in a trade. Still got some of the antler I got from you at SWAT last year. I have been doing more wood carving and wood burning these days. Made a few rings with some of the antler, had to cut close to the butt of it to get big enough diameter. I will talk with you at SWAT and go from there if that is OK. I will be there Friday afternoon and off-on Saturday and Sunday.


Works good for me ... see you at Swat


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm looking for someone to cast my jumping cholla cactus into pot call blanks in a variety of colors, you supply the alumilite and casting and well work out a trade for some of the finished blanks. Anybody out there interested ?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 5, 2019)

Joe, I just traded for some from @Az Turnings. His friend does them. You may just buy them from him unless you have some sentimental pieces. I haven't turned them yet but I have seen them turned and WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes they are stunning when turned ! I want to put a few in my store and have a mflb full of cactus to cast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey @shadetree_1 , good to hear you posting. Hope all is good with you. I just got in the house from turning one of Cliff Burgess cholla cactus Pen blanks in blue alumlite. Still have some blue and some red and a couple of his acorn blanks. Had them about 6-7 years. You still up on the "hill". Take care Joe.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Still on the mountain bud, doing good, I have our grandson we raised living with me now since he got out of the service so it's not lonely like it was since Linda passed so yep doing pretty good !

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 5, 2019)

Good to hear Joe.


----------

